
Kyle Bass Says ICO Investors Will Get Wiped Out in Crypto ‘Mania’ - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-06/bass-says-ico-investors-will-get-wiped-out-in-crypto-mania
======
sharemywin
I wonder how many ico investors are really just bitcoin millionaires?

